# Mac 0S 9 and IE5 errors



## MediumDave (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm running Internet Explorer 5 on Mac OS 9 and am currently getting a lot of scripting errors when accessing certain web pages, anyone know of any downloads or any way to fix this problem? 

Any help greatly appreciated, 

MediumDave


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 18, 2007)

Since IE 5 for Mac OS 9 (or even OS X for that matter) hasn't seen any further development in quite a few years, it's falling behind in terms of the latest web technologies that it can support.  This is why you're seeing these errors more and more.

The only web browser that I know is still being developed is iCab.  They have versions not only for Mac OS 8.5-9.2.2 and Mac OS X, but even for Mac OS System 7.1-8.1 (which covers older PowerPC Macs and even 68K Macs).  While it's not the most perfect browser when it comes to CSS (slows down quite a bit with CSS last time I tried), it is the only one that's supporting current web technologies.  It also has tabbed browsing and some other features you'll find in browsers like Safari, Firefox, and the like.


----------



## MediumDave (Apr 19, 2007)

OK, thanks for the reply, I'll give iCab a try.

Thanks again,
MediumDave


----------



## Texas Mac Man (Jun 1, 2007)

I switched to Mozilla for OS 9 & like it better than IE. It works on web pages that IE has problems with. Plus, Mozilla has a pop-up ad blocker & a password manager. Download Wamcom's Mozilla browser at:
http://wamcom.org/latest-131/

Cheers, Tom


----------

